# Nachträglich Zertifikat von ISPConfig ändern



## Lonesome Walker (7. Feb. 2008)

Da ich bei der Zertifikats-Erstellung für das ISPConfig-Web am Ende nicht mehr so ganz aufgepaßt habe, nörgelt mir der IE7 bissel zu stark rum.

Kann ich das Zertifikat irgendwie neu erstellen?


----------



## Till (8. Feb. 2008)

Das Zertifikat kann mit den Folgenden Befehlen neu erstellt werden:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showpost.php?p=358&postcount=4


----------



## Lonesome Walker (8. Feb. 2008)

Joa, das schon, aber ich habe eine Domain eingegeben, die jetzt nicht mehr existiert, und anstelle dessen würde ich jetzt lieber die Haupt-IP des Servers verwenden, dann kommt auch diese Warnmeldung nicht mehr.

Any ideas?


----------



## Till (10. Feb. 2008)

SSL Zertifikate werden immer auf eine Domain ausgestellt und nicht auf eine IP. Du kannst generell mit jeder Domain auf ISPConfig zugreifen, solange sie auf die IP Deines Servers verweist. Im Browser wirst Du immer eine Fehlermeldung bekommen, wenn Du Dir nicht ein offizielles Zertifikat z.B. von Verisign, Thawte, instantssl, etc. kaufst.


----------

